# King? Pink? or Pinook?



## TimberNinja

Hey guys, I thought this was an interesting catch from earlier this season. I've asked a few friends and have my own opinions but, what do you think?


----------



## tannhd

Are those black gums?


----------



## ausable_steelhead

King jack.


----------



## hypox

The title had me hoping to see a pinook (cool looking fish), but it looks like a king to me.


----------



## johnnie555

King jack 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TimberNinja

I had my hopes up for Pinook but after googling what a king jack looks like I would have to agree that is what it is. I had never seen a king like this but I have to agree with you all.


----------



## METTLEFISH

King Jack, there is no mistaking a Pinook!....


----------



## thousandcasts

Definitely a king jack. 

This is what a pinook looks like--pink traits, king spots and more gold in color:


----------



## troutguy26

Those are some neat looking fish for sure. Hutch is that you in the pic? You dont have that chaz bono look going on in there. Lol no offense


----------



## boomer_x7

Why is it called a pinook...why not a *****???


----------



## IncredibleHook

Heres a nice Pinook caught many moons ago, as you can tell I had to scan in the picture haha


----------



## Carpmaster

ausable_steelhead said:


> King jack.


Yep


----------



## Robert Holmes

Chinook Jack. I had to take a closer look sometimes they look more like a king. You can tail a king you cannot tail a pinook. If the tail folds inward it is probably a pinook.


----------



## hypox




----------



## thousandcasts

troutguy26 said:


> Those are some neat looking fish for sure. Hutch is that you in the pic? You dont have that chaz bono look going on in there. Lol no offense


No, I just googled "pinook" and after I got through about 50 porn sites, I finally saw that pic and copy/pasted it. Next time, I'll be sure to clarify it for google and type "pinook salmon." :lol:


----------



## wartfroggy

thousandcasts said:


> No, I just googled "pinook" and after I got through about 50 porn sites, I finally saw that pic....


 MAN! That must have side-tracked you for hours!


----------



## Robert Holmes

Catch em in fresh water - put them in salt water add a little smoke mmmmmmm


----------



## Ralph Smith

TimberNinja said:


> Hey guys, I thought this was an interesting catch from earlier this season. I've asked a few friends and have my own opinions but, what do you think?


Looks like an Atlantic to me Nice fish. What month did you catch it, and area(not specific).


----------



## TimberNinja

lol thanks! I believe it was early September and in the St. Ignace area.


----------

